

First skydiver to land without parachute - mschen
http://news.sky.com/home/strange-news/article/16233460

======
gbeeson
Perhaps the title should read First skydiver to land without parachute On
Purpose. Or some such.

------
Tangaroa
Plenty of skydivers have landed without a parachute, just not well.

Also: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free-fall#Surviving_falls>

